# Mongoose Menace BMX advice



## comp (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi,

Could anyone give me any advice on the Mongoose Menace

I would be using it for dirt jumping & Skate Park,

Mongoose

Thx.

(BTW ive already pre-ordered it)


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

I would swap for the Expert, it has a Cromo frame and fork, the Menace has an pretty decent parts list, but the frame is made of Hi-ten cheese. If you're not going balls out than it will suit you fine, but will be a little heavy. I'd take the stickers off too. I pretty sure you'll be happy with what you got.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Mongoose was rad back when they had Bart Taylor and the Reynolds twins. Oh, and my main girl Christian...


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

Christian looks like a guy in a wig when she rides though.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

ihatemybike said:


> Christian looks like a guy in a wig when she rides though.


Haha. But, god what I wouldn't give to go ass sliding with her right now.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> Haha. But, god what I wouldn't give to go ass sliding with her right now.


In the flume to the river or in the bedroom?


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

comp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could anyone give me any advice on the Mongoose Menace
> 
> ...


Little confused on why you would pre-order then ask about the bike, but OK.

I'd back out if possible. The Menace is really the bike that mom buys for jr become he wants the name and doesn't really ride. Look for bikes with at least a chromoly fork and front triangle.


----------



## comp (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi,
Thx If i would be able to swap what would be the best bike -£190 Thx 
ONLY ON winstanleys here


----------



## comp (Jul 23, 2006)

Yesss!! I can swop!!!! 

Please help me guys!
Yea!

Ive seen the haro nyquist R1 2005 which has cro-mo frame,forks,cranks dbl walled rims, alloy parts e.g sprocket an otha nice fings!

Thx


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

For your money, on that website, I would grab the 2005 Haro Nyquist R1 in the Clearance Bikes Section.


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

go with the haro


----------



## comp (Jul 23, 2006)

What about the Stolen Goblin?


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

I've been on the BMX for.....borrow, carry the 1....19 years. Get the Haro. Its only conceivably bad point is the 40 spoke wheels and that's only bad when you look for replacement rims. Keep your spokes tight and tires inflated to 60+ psi for park/street and you should be fine for a long time. Example: I'm using 6 year old 36 hole rims with zero problems and I don't go easy on my equipement.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

comp said:


> What about the Stolen Goblin?


It doesn't have a full Chromo fork.


----------



## comp (Jul 23, 2006)

Thx. 

If i cant get the haro , should i get goblin or ...........


----------



## comp (Jul 23, 2006)

So whats my best 2nd option


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

If you can't get the Haro, I'd beg/borrow/work to get another 10 GBP and get the Redline Double X.


----------



## comp (Jul 23, 2006)

sure think. thx 

The guy told me the have only 1 haro in stock and hell make sure no1 else has reserved it tmoz , so that was why i wz on about a 2nd 1
(BTW winstanleys is 10miles frm where i live)
Thx


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

Cool, hurry up and get something. Then post pics of you riding.


----------



## comp (Jul 23, 2006)

Lol,Im gettin it on 5th dec


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

my advice is too run, as quickly as you can, from mongoose


----------

